# Lake Garda Info - which side



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

We're at Lake Levico right now about to go to Garda. I'm sure I've seen posts on here, probably by Russel, about which side of the lake to drive down. I've tried searching the forum database but there are too many references to Garda.

Ian


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian
It was Russel, I believe Gerald visited as well. Try a Pm to either of them.


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Ian

We stopped at Eden campsite

http://www.camping-eden.it/index.php?l=en

and we were driving up from Tuscany. We approached from Brescia, and drove up the left hand side to get to the Portese / Salo area. We stayed there, and then we came home, so we didn't tour around the lake in the M/H.

Out of interest, wny do you ask? Is there a 'better' side to drive up?

We preferred the middle to north end of the lake, since it had more up and down bits - the south, towards Desenzano, is a bit flat a boring. Probably better for driving with a motorhome, though :?

Gerald


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I thoroughly recommend Camping Al Lago at Riva Del Garda. Lovely spot right next to the lake and a short walk into town.

Camping al Lago


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

_Out of interest, wny do you ask? Is there a 'better' side to drive up? _

This query was not about where to stay (but thanks for your info) but I just remember someone commenting about driving conditions on one side of the lake.

Must have dreamed it.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Hi

There is a road called the "Gardesana" that runs around the lake. On the west side, from Gardone to Riva there are many twists, turns and tunnels. Lorries are now banned but some of the tunnels are irregular in shape - meet a coach coming towards you.....

I have driven round many times.

The east side - Torbole to Pescheira - is a much more straight forward drive.

The road on the west side is sometimes closed due to falling rocks etc.

Russell


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

You see - it wasn't a dream. Thanks Russel, that's exactly what I wanted.

So after visiting Riva I'll return to the road on the East.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Russell, as usual, is spot on with facts concerning Lake Garda roads but IMHO the road up the West side is much more interesting. The tunnels are true feats of engineering and there is even a 'clover leaf' type of junction in a tunnel about 1/2 way up giving access to a small village (name escapes me - too much wine!) with motorhomes parked by the beach.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

I totally agree - the journey along the west is lovely - there are many local roads off this one to villages such as Tremosine and Campino.

Access to the lovely town of Limone is via this road or via boat service from Riva.

Going round that road in a 3.5m high coach is a riot. Many of the tunnels were widened following a severe land slip a few years ago.

Russell


----------

